# Meine Wenigkeit



## giberian

Hallo,

gibt es eine Formulierung im Spanischen, die dem im Deutschen in aller Bescheidenheit verwendenten "*Meine Wenigkeit*" entspricht?

Danke,
Giberian.


----------



## Misao

Hallo giberian,

Was meinst du mit "Meine Wenigkeit"? Personnen/Kindern oder Sachen?

Bei Personnen gibt es "mi pequeño", aber bei Sachen...weiss es nicht, ich kann nichts jetzt finden...

Grüsse,

Misao


----------



## giberian

Hallo Misao,

"meine Wenigkeit" wird synonym für "ich" verwendet und soll Bescheidenheit in Bezug auf die eigene Person ausdrücken, z.B. in Aufzählungen wie "Herr X, Frau Y und meine Wenigkeit".

Gruß,
Giberian.


----------



## Misao

AAah! Ok!

Dann kanst du "y un servidor" benützen

"El señor X, la Sra. Z, y un servidor", aber Das Pons sagt (www.pons.de)

Meine Wenigkeit -- Mi humilde persona

Ich glaube, "un servidor" ist mehr gewöhnlich

Oh, "una servidora" , wenn du eine Frau bist 

Grüsse,

Misao


----------



## giberian

Hallo Misao,

danke für deine Antworten, du bist eindeutig der bessere pons 

Viele Grüße nach Zaragoza.

Tu humilde servidor,
Giberian


----------



## Gatopeter

El Sr. X, la sra. Z y un humilde servidor (o " y este humilde servidor")


----------

